
Some 2020 MacBook Pro and MacBook Air Users Experiencing Issues with USB 2.0 - pier25
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/17/macbook-pro-usb-2-0-accessory-issues/
======
TENACIOUSANT
one of my only major gripes with my 2015 MBP is the usb performance,
constantly dropping connection or being generally unreliable with harddrives
etc. a shame to see this hasn't improved with the new models....

